# Help complete my bundle...



## Ginger Jay (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok so I have $3000 +/- to spend on upgrading my kit. I currently have a T1i with kit lens and 55-250. 

I am pretty set on a new 6D. Can get it for around $1600 brand new.

So my question is what lens/speedlites do you recommend. I have a carrying bag and tripod already.

Not a professional nor do I intend on being paid for any pictures. Main subjects will be my family/toddler. Occasional landscape/auto pictures. So I guess "recreational" would be a good term.

Appreciate all the help in advance.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 19, 2013)

That's an impressive upgrade. If certain you wanna go FF for sure the 6D is a good choice. Add the 24-105 + 600exrt and you will be set to go for less than your budget. If flash not that important you may wanna go 270ex for fill or a 3rd party which will give room for perhaps a prime lens or a 70-300 telezoom. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 19, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> That's an impressive upgrade. If certain you wanna go FF for sure the 6D is a good choice. Add the 24-105 + 600exrt and you will be set to go for less than your budget. If flash not that important you may wanna go 270ex for fill or a 3rd party which will give room for perhaps a prime lens or a 70-300 telezoom. Good luck with your purchase.



Thanks. Got a referral bonus at work. Now to put the money to good work. I am positive I want FF. 

I honestly do not have any experiences with flashes. But from what I have read you can do some amazing things that you can't with a built in flash. Would the 600ex be overkill for me?

I forgot to mention I have the nifty fifty. Worth upgrading it or getting a smaller prime? I love the look of some of the wide angle auto pictures.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2013)

First step - sell all current gear.

I have 2 kids and these are my choices:
1. 6D + 24-70 f2.8 II - if budget allows
2. 6D + 50mm f1.4 + 85mm f1.8 or 135L

24-105 is too slow for indoor. With kids, your shutter speed needs to be 1/125 or faster.

1. 50mm is very easy to use for indoor on FF - from general shooting to portrait.
2. 85mm f1.8 will get you decent portrait for indoor - creamy background. 
3. 135L might be too tight for indoor, however, it's excellent lens for outdoor shooting kids running around or portrait.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2013)

6D + 24-105 + 430EX II and start saving for a telephoto prime/zoom. The 24-105 has good value because it has been discounted so much. The 430 has much of the functionality of the 580/600s but costs a lot less and is a good value. The 600ex-rt is only worth it if you intend on using multiple units and need radio transmission. For a single flash setup, much of its value is unrealized because it'll be connected to the hot shoe.


----------



## SwissBear (Jun 20, 2013)

Some people were quite fond of the 50mm focal length on full frame and said it was all they needed...

When I was about to purchase a flash, I finally decided on the 580, it was about 25% more expensive than the 430 but offered more, and so far, i haven't regretted my decision.

Best thing would be to check your most used focal lenghts (there seem to be some lightroom plugins that can count that) and the images that went wrong because the limits of your gear. 

On the other hand, if you really wanna learn and grow into "capture that moment", get a 6D, put that nifty fifty on it and and think again in a year what you do with the rest of the money


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2013)

The 600 would not be overkill. Indeed anybody with a 2012 body would be foolish to not get one even if you never intended to get more flashes. 

It has so many additional features over the 580 and 430 that it is well worth the money as a single on camera unit. The menu works, the zoom to 200 gives you much greater control and with the additional power over the 430 the bouncing capabilities (the best way to use an on camera flash) are far greater.


----------



## mariusx1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm in the process of going through a very similar upgrade from a 40D. I knew I wanted to go FF and similarly, had a $3000 budget. I already had 3 lenses (17-40L, 85 1.8, and 70-300 IS) plus a 430 EX II, so my needs were a little different, but here's what I ended up buying (it's currently in transit):

*6D w/ 24-105mm*
The 24-105 seems like such a versatile lens and comes at a deep discount in the kit. It was a no-brainer for me.

*40mm 2.8 STM*
I was looking at the 50 f/1.8 and 35 f/2, but decided to go for a solid build and newer lens in the shorty-forty, even though it's a at least a full stop slower.

*77mm B+W Circular Polarizer*
For landscape photography with my 17-40 and 24-105.

*A bunch of accessories*
The extras can really add up, especially if you have a firm budget. I added some cleaning supplies, memory cards, 2 extra batteries, a new bag, Syl Arena's Speedliter's Handbook. I also decided to get lens hoods for my 85 1.8 and 70-300mm.

I'd agree that a flash would be a good item to consider. I don't have experience with anything other than the 430 EX II, but it has greatly improved my photos ever since I bought it last summer. Another +1 for the 85mm 1.8 as well. It's been my favorite lens on crop and I hope it finds a lot of use on FF. 

Also, you might want to take a look at your tripod if you plan on doing occasional landscapes. If your current tripod is a cheapie, you might want to consider an upgrade there as well.

All in all, I'm sure you'll be pleased with your new setup, whatever you decide!


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the insight thus far. I will need to do some more research on the 600 vs 480ii flash. See if it's worth the additional money for my needs. 

I definitely want at least one zoom. Anyone with kids knows how they hate to sit still. I cannot keep up. 

However I would like a few primes too. Is the 40mm worth it even if I already have the 50mm and will presumably cover that focal length if I get the 24-105?


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi again. Primes are for speed in low light and bokeh. Zooms as the 24-105 is for flexibility. I don't think you need both the 40ty and the 50ty. By the way the 40 is one stop slower.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks everyone for all the insight thus far. I will need to do some more research on the 600 vs 480ii flash. See if it's worth the additional money for my needs.
> 
> I definitely want at least one zoom. Anyone with kids knows how they hate to sit still. I cannot keep up.
> 
> However I would like a few primes too. Is the 40mm worth it even if I already have the 50mm and will presumably cover that focal length if I get the 24-105?



It's worth it to some people and not others. I don't see it having as much value for someone that has a nifty fifty. It has more value for those that only have larger/heavier lenses. If you are intending to go ahead with the 24-105, faster primes would give you a clearer delineation as to use which lens under different circumstances. I would suggest getting other lenses that fill out your focal length needs first, whether it is a 70-200 f/4, 70-300L or 135L. Try the 6D with the 24-105 and 50 first and then decide what to get next based on where your kit is the most lacking.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> First step - sell all current gear.
> 
> I have 2 kids and these are my choices:
> 1. 6D + 24-70 f2.8 II - if budget allows
> ...



Agreed. You will find you seldom use your T1i after you get a 6D. I kept my 7D and it seldom leaves the camera bag.

As other have pointed out, you really need a standard zoom for young kids (we have 3 kids: 1,4 and 14). When they are young babies they don't move much, and I used my 50 1.4 most of the time, but now its more difficult to use unless I can catch one of them intently playing and shoot before they start toward me. I find the 24-105 OK for shooting kids indoors thanks to the 6D's great high ISO capabilities, but I'm saving for a 24-70 2.8 II which will do better.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 20, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Would the 600ex be overkill for me?



Absolutey not, get the 600ex and nothing smaller. I'd sell the rebel and kit lens, buy the 6D and then you choice of lenses, primes versus zooms.


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the 24-105 on my 5D3, great all around lens and love the IS. While 2.8 would be nice, the 5D3 makes the slower 24-105's f4 usable in low light. And, for more creativity, think small stream rushing over rocks at a slow shutter speed, the IS offers it.

In full disclosure, my most used lens is the 70-200 f2.8 Mark II. For fast kids, indoor sports, and even event candids, this lens is great with the 5D3 or 6D. It's one worth saving for.

For flash, EX 430 or up. But, this is a tougher call. I rarely carry my 430 with me. But, I have delved in portrait work and prefer several Yongnuo 460ii's with umbrella's. They give me more flexibility on the cheap -- especially when paired with Cowboy Studio radio triggers. It's fully manual, but easy to work with. My 430 is reserved for emergency use when low light is too low and multiple flash setup isn't practical. I often use the 430 off camera in hand-held soft box. To be fair, the 580 or 600 would give you more options within modifiers like soft boxes due to the added power.

My advice on the flash is to wait until you know the limits of the 6D in available light and you've identified what you really want in a flash.

Regarding the 40, you don't need it with the 50 1.8. But, it is fun to use. It's cheap off Canon's refurb store, focusses faster and quieter than the 50 and is sharp from corner to corner. It's my travel light lens. You don't need it now. Save this for down the road as a fun way to treat yourself with a new toy.


----------



## M.ST (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you really need a FF camera for taking pictures of your kids?

Wait what is coming next. Maybe the 7D Mark II (or whatever called) in combination with one or two L lenses is the better choice.

For the 6D or lower I recommend the 430EX II with a diffusor and/or a black foamie thing.

Don´t waste your money for the EF 17-40 L. A replacement is near.


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 20, 2013)

I was under the assumption that FF gave better IQ than crop. So even with the new 70D on the horizon wouldn't the 6D be a better choice?

Is the 6D's auto focus as really bad as everyone says?


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 20, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> I was under the assumption that FF gave better IQ than crop. So even with the new 70D on the horizon wouldn't the 6D be a better choice?
> 
> Is the 6D's auto focus as really bad as everyone says?




If you haven't used 7D before you won't feel any difference as far as AF is concerned. 6Ds AF is fine as long as you're used to using center point. The 6D has insane low light capability. With the 24-105 lens you'll already feel a drastic difference from where you were before. The 50mm is awesome on your 6D. Great for indoor. 

As for flash I think you can delay this decision. Unless you get a discount by buying everything at once, why the rush? You can start with a used or refurbished 430ex if you want. 600ex-rt is an overkill unless you plan on buying more than one.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 21, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> I was under the assumption that FF gave better IQ than crop. So even with the new 70D on the horizon wouldn't the 6D be a better choice?
> 
> Is the 6D's auto focus as really bad as everyone says?



The 6D's autofocus isn't bad, it's just less effective than some other AF systems out there.

It has 11 autofocus points and they all work great in good light. In low light, the center point (which is more sensitive) will catch focus in situations that would leave any other AF system hunting.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 21, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> I was under the assumption that FF gave better IQ than crop. So even with the new 70D on the horizon wouldn't the 6D be a better choice?
> 
> Is the 6D's auto focus as really bad as everyone says?



Modern APS-C sensors have IQ almost as good to FF sensors in good shooting conditions. Its only when you start pushing the ISO up that the differences become more noticeable. In recent years, Canon's APS-C sensors have been lagging a bit compared with the competition, but its widely expected (hoped?) that a generational improvement will come through soon. If that happens, finding differences between a FF camera and an APS-C camera at low ISO's will be tough - if you look very closely you might notice some differences in the shadows or highlights, but otherwise...

FF sensors retain an advantage with shallow depth of field and blurred backgrounds. The cameras with FF sensors are also very feature-packed and well built, but also cost more and tend to be bigger and heavier (6D aside?).

All up, its probably best to conclude that a FF sensor is better, but in many common situations you would be hard pressed to see it.

The pricing on the 6D makes me think new FF cameras are within the financial reach of more people. And as the IQ gap narrows, people will make buying decisions on the features of the camera as a whole (such as high ISO capabilities, AF, weather sealing, viewfinder, FPS, video features etc) without automatically assuming that a FF camera is the be-all and end-all. If the 7Dii has an improved sensor, I'm going to be very curious about how it performs sale-wise compared with the 6D.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 21, 2013)

I would say I'm in a similar situation to you, recreational photography. My favorite advice I've received is that the best gear is the gear you use. It's great to get the expensive fancy stuff but often it's heavy and more than what you or I need - i.e. 70-200 IS II which is an incredible lens but yeah, it's heavy and expensive! IMO a 430exII plus a couple zooms or a zoom and a prime will get you really great results, especially with 6D! Then maybe you can save some of your budget for a future upgrade where you see fit. Maybe you'll decide later that you want more flash power or a wider lens or a faster prime, etc. Good luck!


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> That's an impressive upgrade. If certain you wanna go FF for sure the 6D is a good choice. Add the 24-105 + 600exrt and you will be set to go for less than your budget. If flash not that important you may wanna go 270ex for fill or a 3rd party which will give room for perhaps a prime lens or a 70-300 telezoom. Good luck with your purchase.



Good advice


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. Everyone has talked about the quality of L glass. Has anyone used Tamron's 24-70 Di VC? From what little I have read it's not a bad value. Seems like the going prices are $900+ new. Might be worth taking a look at for me at least since I am just a hobbyist. 

Also Sigma's 35mm 1.4 since we are talking non-Canon lenses.


----------



## Zv (Jun 21, 2013)

I know your set on a 6D and FF is the danglies but consider the 7D for just a second.

My thoughts as to why -

8fps comes in really handy for moving targets. 
19 cross type AF points and AF modes to help keep said target in focus. 
Better ergonomic design than the 6D, IMO. 
Built like a tank (toddler proof?? Hmmm maybe)
Cheap - with the money saved buy better lenses. 

Kids are tough to capture. They move around a lot so you need a camera that will keep up. The image quality will only really improve via good lighting and technique. Also maybe via expensive L lens! Going FF does improve IQ but in real life your friends and family won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 21, 2013)

Zv said:


> I know your set on a 6D and FF is the danglies but consider the 7D for just a second.
> 
> My thoughts as to why -
> 
> ...



+100 8)


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 21, 2013)

Zv said:


> I know your set on a 6D and FF is the danglies but consider the 7D for just a second.
> 
> My thoughts as to why -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! Definitely something I will consider. I know glass is more important than the body. I have heard nothing but good things about the 6D's low ISO capability. How is the 7D's? Mainly just thinking about indoor pics where I don't want to use a flash.


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 21, 2013)

7D and indoor shots without flash? the truth? sh*t, especially compared to 5DIII/6D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 21, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> 7D and indoor shots without flash? the truth? sh*t, especially compared to 5DIII/6D



A good point to consider (although 'sh*t' is a bit strong imho).


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 21, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I know your set on a 6D and FF is the danglies but consider the 7D for just a second.
> ...



The 6D's fps is more than adequate for family captures. If you were shooting fast-paced sports where an extra 5-6 shots were vital, then the 7D would be a no-brainer. However, if you plan on shooting in low light without a flash living on your hotshoe, then the 6D would be a no-brainer; the 7D produces very noticeable grain at 3200+ ISO, whereas the 6D has no problem at 12,800.

Also consider that if you get the 7D, you'll probably want a good general zoom like the 17-55 (27-88mm equivalent in 35 format) and those EF-S lenses will not fit on FF if you plan on upgrading later on. Therefore, my vote is for the 6D in combination with the Canon 24-105 (or Tamron 24-70 VC). You can get a like new/new 6D for around $1600 and a 24-105 for around $600 (or a 24-70 VC for around $1000). Then add a used 70-200 f/4 for around $500 and a 50 f/1.4 for around $300. You'd be set for low light and have 24-200 covered, all within your budget:

$1600 + $600 + $500 + $300 = $3000 

...for $300 more you can add a 580EX II as well, or you can purchase a refurbished 600EX-RT (when available) for ~$400 after taxes/shipping. But honestly, unless you plan on shooting multiple flashes without line of sight, a 580 is your best bet.

Good luck!


----------



## chas1113 (Jun 21, 2013)

Even though you seem set on a 6D, you might consider a Canon refurb 5D Mark II for less money. The real improvement in AF the 6D has over the 5DII is better low-light sensitivity with the center point. Otherwise, the AF system is largely unchanged. The 5DII is a bigger, more robust body overall with ergonomic and feature advantages (flash sync speed, lens micro adjustment, faster shutter speed up to 1/8000, control dial and joystick vs. the jog wheel). The 6D has wireless transfer and GPS, yes, and better high ISO and shadow noise characteristics. The 5D Mark II has slightly higher resolution (hardly worth mentioning, but there it is). Sometimes the latest/greatest isn't necessary.


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 21, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > 7D and indoor shots without flash? the truth? sh*t, especially compared to 5DIII/6D
> ...


would "poo" be more appropriate? either way, its quite horrible, if you sum up the internet regarding that topic. thats why im holding up for a 7d2, if there will be any news about it before october. otherwise, im going for 1d4, no questions asked


----------



## Zv (Jun 22, 2013)

The 7D is good up to ISO 3200 with a little NR in post. I sold an image recently at that high ISO with no flash. It all depends on the ambient light. 

Sure the 6D can focus in the dark, sure it performs better at high ISO. But let me ask you, are you taking pics of your kids in the dark? Prob not right? You prob will be down the park or in the back yard etc. 

While it less than ideal the built in flash works pretty well in a pinch when you need a little fill. Also it doubles up as a master wireless flash transmitter. Now that has been extremely useful to me. It works really well indoors and outdoors is pretty good. A cheap way to get in to off camera flash. 

I use a 7D, 17-55 and 430ex2 combo. Altogether that's about $2k. It's a very versatile setup. Money saved - buy a couple of fast primes like the Sigma 35 1.4 and a 85 1.8. (That gives you like a 50 and 135 combo right there on crop). 

Alternatively you'd need a 6D, 24-105, and possibly 2x 600ex rt or one plus a trigger $3k. I personally think that's overkill. I've shot an entire wedding with my 7D bundle. No issues at all. 

Btw 6D does have AMFA capability. Someone mentioned it didn't.


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 22, 2013)

chas1113 said:


> Even though you seem set on a 6D, you might consider a Canon refurb 5D Mark II for less money. The real improvement in AF the 6D has over the 5DII is better low-light sensitivity with the center point. Otherwise, the AF system is largely unchanged. The 5DII is a bigger, more robust body overall with ergonomic and feature advantages (flash sync speed, lens micro adjustment, faster shutter speed up to 1/8000, control dial and joystick vs. the jog wheel). The 6D has wireless transfer and GPS, yes, and better high ISO and shadow noise characteristics. The 5D Mark II has slightly higher resolution (hardly worth mentioning, but there it is). Sometimes the latest/greatest isn't necessary.



A refurbished 5DII costs $1495.32 from the Canon store. Add on taxes+shipping and you're looking at about the same for a like new/new 6D. The fact that the 5DII is a bigger camera can also be looked at as a con and ergonomic preference is relative...you'd have to actually try each out. The 6D being smaller also means that it is lighter, which is an advantage in my book. It also has better IQ despite having 0.9 less effective megapixels, and it DOES have AFMA capability. The difference in max shutter speed between the 6D and 5DII (1/4000s vs. 1/8000s, respectively) is negligible for most people. Same goes for the max sync speed (1/180s vs. 1/200s). As for the jog wheel vs. joystick debate, that is another matter of preference. Therefore, if given a choice between either for the same cost, you'd be silly to go for the 5DII unless you ABSOLUTELY needed those very minimal advantages, or maybe if video is a priority of yours.

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II


----------



## Zv (Jun 22, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> chas1113 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you seem set on a 6D, you might consider a Canon refurb 5D Mark II for less money. The real improvement in AF the 6D has over the 5DII is better low-light sensitivity with the center point. Otherwise, the AF system is largely unchanged. The 5DII is a bigger, more robust body overall with ergonomic and feature advantages (flash sync speed, lens micro adjustment, faster shutter speed up to 1/8000, control dial and joystick vs. the jog wheel). The 6D has wireless transfer and GPS, yes, and better high ISO and shadow noise characteristics. The 5D Mark II has slightly higher resolution (hardly worth mentioning, but there it is). Sometimes the latest/greatest isn't necessary.
> ...



I agree. If your gonna by a FF body, the 6D is the smarter choice. I bought my 5D2 new just before the 6D was announced and it was going for a good price ($1470) and it's still under warranty. Then the 6D came out (lots of folk dissed it) and it was about $2k. Back then I woulda said yeah 5D2. However 6 months on and opinion has improved and price has gone down. Now's a good time to get the 6D, it's CR forum approved!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 22, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



Summing up the internet usually leads to strong or even extreme opinions. In the real world a camera that was good yesterday still isn't bad today 

I agree with Zv, with a little care the 7D can be good up to ISO 3200.


----------



## Zv (Jun 22, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



Have any of you nay sayers actually used a 7D??


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 22, 2013)

numerous times during important sport events.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



Yes, as you can see in my signature. I'm very happy with the 7D and 5D MkII combo. The 7D is surprisingly good even at high iso's although the 5DII is obviously my camera of choice when the light gets dim. Such is the luxury of owning both these bodies, as you know 

Attached file is an example of really challenging lighting conditions with the 7D at iso 3200. Sharpness could be better but this was taken with my old 70-200 f/2.8 IS at f/4.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 22, 2013)

A major step..and one full of promise. Going full frame for family photos and 4x6 prints is probably overkill with the
capabilities of today's cameras, but nevertheless, enjoy it. The 24-105 kit lens is a good choice given it's discounts with the package. Buy it, even if you turn around and sell it quickly. Keep the 50 1.8 and sell the 
55-250 since you can't use IS lenses on a full frame camera (Canon could take a lesson from Nikon here as its crop lenses work on its full frame bodies even if in a somewhat degraded mode). I agree with the 430 recommendation for a flash since most of the 600 "improvements" are for multi-flash setups and you can use the
430 as a remote if you later decide you need the 600 or its replacement. So you've got the new 6, a 50 and a
24-105, what to get next. Nothing! Learn to use what you have and see what you need next. And while you 
wait Canon keeps coming out with new lenses. The 70-200 (probably the f4.0is is a likely option but I'd experience a little before deciding. Good luck.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 22, 2013)

regards to the above post - obviously is lenses can be used. I had meant the ef-s crop body lenses which will
be no good with the 6d.


----------



## Zv (Jun 23, 2013)

This is the shot I was talking about @ ISO 3200.


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. Here is what I decided for my purchase:

Canon 6D ($1600)
Canon 600EX speedlite ($500)

Both were purchased from an authorized Canon Dealer.

After reading numerous reviews and CR's member Dustin Abbott review on the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC lens, I am leaning towards that. Just seems like an awesome lens for the money. Found it for around $1100.

So that will complete my bundle for around $3000. Very excited to get out there and start trying it out.

For the future I am looking at Canon's 70-300 f4-5.6L. That will give me a wide range of focal lengths.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 25, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Here is what I decided for my purchase:
> 
> Canon 6D ($1600)
> Canon 600EX speedlite ($500)
> ...



Sounds like good choice. Have fun shooting. Tell us how you feel about the Tamron after you use it for a while. This lens has been on my mind for a while but I couldn't quite convince myself to buy a zoom from third party. The reviews are pretty good though.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 25, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Here is what I decided for my purchase:
> 
> Canon 6D ($1600)
> Canon 600EX speedlite ($500)
> ...



A sensible choice by all means, enjoy your new kit


----------



## bholliman (Jun 25, 2013)

Zv said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Zv, with a little care the 7D can be good up to ISO 3200.
> ...



I own a 7D and love it for shooting wildlife and sports, but I don't like to go above ISO 800 or possibly 1200 in extreme instances. I use Lightroom 4.4 which can clean up quite a bit of the noise, but not completely. I started using flash after frustration with the noise on the 7D in low-light situations. The 7D with flash is terrific. As Zv pointed out, the pop-up flash is very useful as a wireless transmitter or as fill flash.

I bought a 6D in December and its high ISO / low-light capabilities are much, much better. In my opinion, ISO 6400 on the 6D = ISO 800 on the 7D.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Here is what I decided for my purchase:
> Canon 6D ($1600)
> Canon 600EX speedlite ($500)



Congratulations! I bought my 6D for $600 more when it first came out, but am glad I was an early adopter, its a great camera. Enjoy!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 28, 2013)

Enjoy your kit...


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Here is what I decided for my purchase:
> 
> Canon 6D ($1600)
> Canon 600EX speedlite ($500)
> ...



Congratulations on your new equipment acquisition. Have fun!


----------



## Ginger Jay (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! The camera, flash and lens arrive on Monday. How am I going to make it through the weekend?! Alcohol??


----------



## killswitch (Jun 28, 2013)

Ginger Jay said:


> Thanks everyone!! The camera, flash and lens arrive on Monday. How am I going to make it through the weekend?! Alcohol??



Haha, congrats on the purchase. Awesome moment after a long wait is when you see a UPS/Fedex truck pulling up in front of your house, and the delivery person is taking out your box. You get all giddy! Even better when you have it in your hands and start playing with it! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 28, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Ginger Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone!! The camera, flash and lens arrive on Monday. How am I going to make it through the weekend?! Alcohol??
> ...



*"That's what she said."*

Sorry, couldn't resist. I'm so immature... :-[


----------



## pedro (Jun 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 6D + 50mm f1.4 + 85mm f1.8 or 135L



I'd go this route. Fast primes first. But depends on your type of photography.


----------

